# Dog walker looking to hire some land



## HHF (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi all! I've only just registered for this website after reading a lot of posts, i'm currently in the process of starting a dog walking business with the hopes of eventually opening my own doggy daycare centre. I've just left my daycare job of 3 years and am now hoping to find some land that I could use for the dog walking so that all dogs can be safely off the lead. My biggest worry would be a dog running off so I want to be able to let them off knowing they are entirely secure, I'm looking for 1-2 acres to rent monthly, as there's lots of farm land around here i'm going to speak to a few farmers and see if they'd be willing to rent to me. I'm basically posting here in the hopes that someone else has done this too and could shed some light on how it might go and how you went about getting the land? Alternatively, if anybody knows of any land around Lytham, Freckleton, Kirkham area, please do let me know! Any advice is welcome and if anyone has managed to rent some land off a farmer and knows how to go about this, I would love to hear from you. 

Thank you!


----------



## GoldenMinute (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello,
I know this is not ideal location, but it seems to be a huge grass patch in Blackpool :
movehut.co.uk/property/629371-design-&-build-opportunities-whitehills-court-blackpool/?k=1
Or are you looking for something more rural?


----------

